# ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?



## Pete (18. März 2004)

hi weltenbummler...werde im oktober eine woche 30 km südlich von hurghada (makadi bay) verbringen...frage: lohnt es sich überhaupt, irgendwelches angelzeugs mitzunehmen und wo finde ich, wenns mich überkommen sollte, einen netten skipper, der mich mal für einen reellen preis für einen tag mit raus auf die großen nimmt???


----------



## Ansgar (24. März 2004)

*AW: ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?*

Was willst Du denn in Hurghada? habe da eigentlich nicht so viel gutes von gehoert - extrem touristisch und so...
Sicher kannst Du im Roten Meer auch fischen, leider kann ich da nicht viel weiterhelfen.

Wenns Dir wirklich mal um ein spannendes Angelerlebnis und nicht um einen Badeurlaub/Tauchtrip (kannst Du in Hurghade auch vergessen-ne Bekannte von mir hat da nach einem Monat Ihr Tauchlehrerdasein frustriert abgebrochen) gehen sollte, solltest vielleicht lieber umbuchen und eine Woche zum Lake Nasser fliegen und den Nilbarschen nachstellen. Info z.B. hier: 

http://www.touregypt.net/lakenasserfishing/fishingvarieties.htm


Beste Gruesse 
Ansgar


----------



## NorbertF (24. März 2004)

*AW: ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?*

Die Fotos hier habe ich in Makadi Bay geschossen:
http://nobbone.de/album_makadi/index.htm
das heisst ich würde da tauchen und nicht angeln 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Forellenudo (24. März 2004)

*AW: ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?*



> Wenns Dir wirklich mal um ein spannendes Angelerlebnis und nicht um einen Badeurlaub/Tauchtrip (kannst Du in Hurghade auch vergessen-ne Bekannte von mir hat da nach einem Monat Ihr Tauchlehrerdasein frustriert


 .
Ich war letzten Sommer in Hurghada,vom Tauchen und Schnorcheln vom feinsten,selbst die eigenen Hausriffe waren klasse,vor Marmeja und Giftun sind die Riffe einfach nur klasse,und Angelzeug unbedingt mitnehmen,es wird zwar nicht gerne gesehen wenn man am Strand Angelt,aber das auch nur weil am Strand halt leute liegen,morgens früh oder gegen Abend,hat kein Mensch etwas dagegen,und Fische gibt es reichlich.
In Hurghada selber würd ich keinen Urlaub machen da dort mir persönlich zu laut ist,ich war ungefähr von Hurghada 10 minuten entfernt,hatte zwar die Flugzeuge über mir,haben uns aber absolut nicht gestört.Mein sohn hat vom Boot aus einen schönen Baracuda gefangen und eine schöne Dorade.

Gruß Udo #h 

Hurghada jederzeit wieder #6  #6  #6


----------



## Sockeye (24. März 2004)

*AW: ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?*

Also das mit dem Angeln am Riff / vom Ufer aus, ist problematisch, da die Ägypter mitbekommen haben, dass die Riffe ihr Kapital für den Tourismus sind und diese mittlerweile unter Naturschutz sind und Angeln, Mitnahme von Korallen etc. unter Strafe gestellt ist.

Vorsicht die verstehen keinen Spaß!

Also wenn, dann mit einem Boot mit raus fahren. Ob es in Makadi welche gibt, weiss ich nicht. In Hurgada aber auf jeden Fall, wobei eigene Ausrüstung empfohlen ist, wenn Du nicht mit der Handangel fischen willst.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Forellenudo (24. März 2004)

*AW: ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?*

In Makadi gibt es kein Boot,das Boot wo mir mit rausgefahren sind,hat uns am Hotelstrand abgeholt,in Alt Hurghada fuhren 2 Boote zum Big Game fischen raus und in Neu Hurghada lag ein Boot,meine Bekannten waren letztes Jahr im Hotel Markadi Bay und waren total zufrieden,und mit angeln vom ufer meinte ich nicht im Riff,bei uns am strand waren ca 500m vom den Hausriffen weg,ein langer Sandstrand wo man ungestört Angeln konnte und auch keiner was dagegen hatte,für zu schnorcheln nicht interessant,weil nur Sand zu sehen war,aber dafür schwärme von fischen große und kleine #6 

Gruß Udo

Unbedingt eigene Ausrüstung mitnehmen,da das was auf dem Boot ist,schrott ist. #h


----------



## Pete (26. März 2004)

*AW: ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?*

hi...leute...danke für die tips...klar, schnorcheln und ein schnupperkurs tauchen werd ich mir antun...ne u-boot-tour für die kinder sollte auch drin sein...ob das mit dem big game nun unbedingt sein muss, wage ich nun doch eher zu bezweifeln...na, und die kleinen riffschönheiten auf die schuppen legen, das wird wohl kein richtiger angler irgendwie wollen, oder?
es sei denn, es gibt in wurfweite des anlegers am strand eine möglichkeit es auf schwarmfische mit systemen und leichten spinnködern zu probieren...


----------



## Forellenudo (27. März 2004)

*AW: ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?*

Hi Pete

Die meisten sind die geangelt haben,haben es auch nur auf Schwarmfische abgesehen,auf jeden fall die die ich kennengelernt habe.
Aber einen Tipp hab ich noch für dich:auf keinem Fall mit dem U-boot mitfahren,viele Personen bei uns im Hotel die mitgefahren sind,wollten von der Reisegeselschaft ihr Geld zurück,die hatten sich alle beschwert das das Boot viel zu voll gewesen ist,und vor allem das man kaum etwas gesehen hat,und dafür viel zu Teuer.
Es gibt in Hurghada einen Knallgelben Katamaran,der hat in jedem ausleger einen Glasboden,ich kann dir nur sagen,es war einfach Traumhaft,keine zerkratzten fenster,genug Platz,und eine klasse rundumsicht,und Preiswert noch dazu.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## wodibo (29. März 2004)

*AW: ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?*



> und ein schnupperkurs tauchen werd ich mir antun..



Mach das unbedingt!!!!! Ich konnte keinen Kurs machen aber der Tauchlehrer hat mich einfach so mitgenommen, kurze Einweisung und dann hat er mich bei beiden Tauchgängen (25 und 40 min.) ans Händchen genommen - es war genial!!!!!!!


----------



## Micky Finn (31. März 2004)

*AW: ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?*

Moin Pete,

nimm auf jeden Fall ne Spinnrute mit. Morgens vor dem Frühstück ne Runde schwimmen und den Strand entlang wandern und mal sehen ob was los ist. Tagsüber mit nem kleinen Fernglas mal die Wasseroberfläche beobachten.

Ob bei dir Schwarmfische in Ufernähe kommen weiß ich nicht, aber wenn es kleine Bonitos und Königsmakrelen sind siehst du sie oft auf Sardinen rauben, teilweise tagsüber zwischen den Badenden.

War zumindest bei mir am Sinai so. Ich war morgens vor dem Frühstück immer ne Runde Schwimmen, die Rute lehnte am Sonnenschirm - ist oft nur ein Spuk von ein paar Minuten - aber sie sind oft an der gleichen Stelle und an der gleichen Uhrzeit aufgetaucht.

Guter Köder war eine 30 Gramm Olive im Gummi-Oktopus, läßt sich weit werfen und scheint mir besser als Blinker gewesen zu sein. Nimm dickeres Mono-Vorfach wegen der Zähnchen.

Versuchen würd ich es auf jeden Fall, sonst beißt du dir in den A..... wenn du die Fische springen siehst und keine Rute dabei hast.


----------



## uhehn (10. April 2004)

*AW: ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?*

Unbedingt! Ich war letztes Jahr im Ende Oktober im Hotel Lillyland (Familie und so.... ), hab eine 3 m Telerute, 30g WG dabei gebeigahebt und nicht bereut!
Zwischen unserem Hotel und dem Nachbarhotel gabs ein kleinen Hafen, da hab ich öfter morgens ab ca 6:30 direkt von der Kaimauer geangelt.
Halbwüchsige Barrakudas und Thune, super! Bei einem Barrakuda-Biss direkt vor deinen Füssen , bleibt Dir fast das Herz stehen!
Köder waren alle Forellentauglichen Wobbler, Blinker und Spinner. Achtung Salzwasser, die meisten Köder kannst Du nachher wegschmeissen, zumindest die Haken.
Hab auch mit meinem Sohn an der Pose und mit kleinen Brotkügelchen irgenwelche kleinen barschähnlichen Fischchen gefangen, wobei mich einer mit dem Rückenstrahl in den Finger gestochen hat, das tat weh fast wie ein Bienenstich. Also Vorsicht mit unbekannten Fischen! Am besten die einheimischen fragen! Es gibt immer Jungs im Hafen, die Spass am angeln haben (nimm dir ein paar kleine Dringille mit zum verschenken, die waren ganz wild drauf) und sehr freundlich sind.
viel Spass in Ägypten und wenn Du Gelegenheit hast, mach unbedingt einen Schnuppertauchkurs, die Reviere (auch um Hurghada) sind viel besser als viele Miesmacher dir weis machen wollen. (ich kenne sie seit ca 15 Jahren, und es hat sich enorm viel verbessert)

Gruss,
-u-


----------



## Pete (11. April 2004)

*AW: ägypten...angelzeug mitnehmen?*

danke, danke für die vielen tips...hab umbuchen müssen von hurghada auf sinai...der reiseanbieter ist konkurs gegangen..gottseidank hatte ich noch nix angezahlt...hatte drei wochen vergeblich auf mails gewartet...inzwischen waren alle flüge ab berlin weg...musste als notlösung nun ab leipzig nach sharm el sheik...ist sicher gleichwertig, dafür aber noch mal 250 euro billiger...


----------

